# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software)  أندرويد 4.2.2 يصل إلى هاتف HTC One في الشرق الأوسط وأوروبا

## mohamed73

بدأت  شركة HTC بإرسال تحديث أندرويد 4.2.2 إلى هاتفها الشهير HTC One الذي تم  طرحه في الأسواق بنسخة أندرويد 4.1.2. التحديث بدأ بالوصول عبر الهواء إلى  مستخدميه في الشرق الأوسط -حسب ما وصلنا- وأوروبا، ويبلغ حجمه حوالي 465  ميغابايت، وهو نفس التحديث الذي وصل للمستخدمين في تايوان الأسبوع الماضي.
ويقدم  التحديث عدة ميزات منها ما هو خاص بنسخة أندرويد 4.2.2 ومعظمها خاص  بالتحسينات على واجهة Sense، حيث تم تحسين شريط التطبيقات، وكذلك تحسين  لوحة الويدجتس، بالإضافة إلى شكل جديد لشاشة القفل والويدجت الخاص به  وتحسين سلوك زر الرئيسية home button.
إضافة إلى ذلك تم إصلاح مشكلة  الشريط الأسود ذي النقاط الثلاث (زر القائمة) الذي يظهر أسفل بعض التطبيقات  غير الداعمة للقواعد الحديثة لتصميم تطبيقات أندرويد، وأصبحت النسبة  المئوية للبطارية تظهر ضمن الشريط العلوي، مع دعم الإعدادات السريعة التي  جاءت بها نسخة أندرويد 4.2.2.
من المفترض أن يصل التحديث لجميع  مستخدمي الهاتف في الشرق الأوسط وأوروبا خلال هذه الأيام والساعات القادمة،  فإن كنت تملك هذا الهاتف المتميز، ليس عليك إلا ترقب وصول التحديث ويمكنك  التأكد من ذلك عن طريق الذهاب إلى الإعدادات، ومن ثم حول الهاتف، وبعد ذلك  تحديثات النظام والضغط على افحص الآن.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## rama2soft

الف ششششكككر

----------

